# Poor Rottweiler :'(



## simplysardonic

****warning upsetting pictures****
Poor little baby, I hope she survives
I hope they find the vile person/people responsible for this cruelty:crying:
Barely alive - emaciated Rottweiler found on highway - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## Starfish

Poor little love..

Those pictures put a lump in my throat.. :crying:


----------



## Ditsy42

OMG I'm speechless, I don't know what 2 say poor lil soul, really hope she makes it xx


----------



## Guest

omg i don`t think i have ever seen a dog in such a bad way , poor little love , peeps can be so heartless


----------



## Blondie

Poor little sausage!!! :cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## 912142

She looks like a sweet girl - who could do such a thing to her? I'm speechless - I really pray that she survives and finds owners that will care for her the way she should be cared for.

Disgusting and I feel sick with anger right now.


----------



## simplysardonic

diablo said:


> omg i don`t think i have ever seen a dog in such a bad way , poor little love , peeps can be so heartless


There was a little red pitbull in America this year, they called him Patrick as he was found around St. Patrick's day & he was in a similar condition, his despicable 'owner' threw him down a garbage chute. He survived so fingers crossed this girl will too


----------



## Reiterin

OMG- Poor dog! How can someone do this!? I hope she will get a good new home.


----------



## harley bear

Speachless! Whatever sick fk that did that to the poor soul needs to die a slow painfull death


----------



## hope

bloody hell thats shocking what horrid person could do such a thing :cursing:


----------



## skyblue

i've got 2 big dogs already and have said thats plenty......but i'd take this girl in and give her the life she deserves,i bet she'd enjoy running with bruno and tyson


----------



## Grace_Lily

Bastards. Absolutely sickening, some humans are just so evil.


----------



## pogo

that poor girl!


----------



## Mumbles

Thats absolutely disgusting poor little thing i don't understand how people can do that to a defenceless animal, if you don't want your dog give it to a rescue centre don't cause it unbelievable amounts of pain, that is a disturbed human who can do a thing like that.


----------



## lisaloo1

*omg* how can anyone do this to an animal, the poor girl, I hope she makes a full recovery and gets the best care ever. there are some evil people in this world :crying:


----------



## mickyb

This angers me so much, all this cruelty and nothing ever seems to get done about it, when will it all end, I can't believe what evil there is in the world.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Poor dog with rest and small meals hopefully she will pick up. Its disgusting a dog doesnt get like that in a few days, she must have been left for so long, even if you had a genuine reason for giving her up originally, which I seriously doubt or if they just didnt want her, why dont they just at least put her in a shelter. From what I can gather there are plenty there.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

How that dog is still alive I will never know


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Poor poor thing :crying: she doesnt even look like a rottie she is sooooo underweight!!! In the videos of her I just want to cry she looks sooo sad and like she just wants to die. there is no spark in her eyes at all. I hope to god she pulls through and can forgive man!!


----------



## billie jo

hope said:


> bloody hell thats shocking what horrid person could do such a thing :cursing:


I'll tell you who - a complete and utter, C you Next tues!! Would dearly like to say that to their faces too and not in abbreviations!!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

That has to be one of the worst Rotties I've ever seen... I hope to god she makes a full recovery and gets that wonderful spark back in her eyes :crying:

I was watching a animal rescue program a few weeks backs, there was a male Rottie very under weight, bones sticking out... The owner said there is nothing wrong with his dog, his just very lean!!!!!!!! :cursing:

I hope the evil C*** gets what's coming to him/her!!!


----------



## emsky

This is why microchipping should be compulsary, absolutely sick to let this happen to a living being.


----------



## Kivasmum

poor sweet little thing 
I hope she makes a full recovery, then they find the scumbag that did this to her, cover him in gravy and stuff him like a kong and give the doggy 10 minutes alone in the room with him  now THAT would be justice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Superash

Heartbreaking.


----------



## 912142

I haven't been able to get this poor girl out of my mind so today I have emailed the rescue centre in Missouri to find out how she is doing and I really hope they get back to me with some info on her progress.

Let's hope it's good.


----------



## 912142

Here is what has come back from the rescue - there are updated pics on the email but I can't copy them over.

Always show content from [email protected] 
Thank you for your email and concern for her!! This is an email posting I sent out on Monday. I am going to send out another one later today. She is still progressing and even weighed in at 35.1lbs on Wed. That is a huge gain, her appetite is good and she is in very good spirits. Again, really appreciate your concern and offer to help. I am going to add you to her posting contact list if that is okay with you. Thank you, Anissa

From: Anissa Sadeghi [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, September 19, 2011 1:36 PM
To: Anissa Sadeghi
Subject: Mon. Update: Carthage, IL: Mercy/Love Emaciated Rot girl..

101_3154.MOV - YouTube Sorry it's been a bit between my last update. We have been very busy working on finding out who did this to her. I was with her this morning and she is weak and tired but has bursts of energy-just wears her out quickly. She is eating and drinking on her own still and making progress. She has been in this shape for awhile now and it's going to take awhile to get her back on her feet completely. She is still hospitalized for now, getting the best possible care. She is comfortable and warm with hands on her all day long providing everything she needs. I want to again thank everyone for all the support and concern for this precious pooch!! Know that we are doing all we can to go after the person responsible for this criminal act!! We are still asking for help with her continued care so please consider(if you haven't already making a donation to Mercy's care by calling our vet clinic directly at 217-847-3911 or our PayPal account is our email address [email protected] or our mailing address is WHCR 2040 Keokuk St. Hamilton, IL 62341 THANK YOU! Anissa Sadeghi

107_0091.MOV - YouTube 9-13-11 Love'Mercy update: A little tail wag and a couple of barks now she is feeling better!!! She weighed 30.5lbs this morning. Dropped some since the last weigh in but my vet explained it's because she was full of the fluid from the subq I was giving her. She this is a good weight for just being 9 days from when she came in. Her bowel is getting better now and they are going to be switching her from a g.i. sensitive diet to a high calorie puppy food and we are going to add some cooked liver as she is still enemic. They did another cbc/blood panel. She is going to be staying at the vet clinic through the diet change and will revalute on Friday. Please keep the prayers coming and THANK YOU for all the support!!

107_0052.MOV - YouTube 9-10-11 She now has an appetite! She can eat about 1/2-3/4 cup at a time. We are giving her a prescription science diet intestinal canned food in several mini meals a day, followed up with 1/2 cup or dry(at night). She is drinking on her own so no more subq fluids and still getting several supplements and an antibiotic. She is weak and gets wore out quickly, after a short walk of about 10-15 steps this morning she just collapsed on the ground. Enjoying a quick rest outside as temps here are very nice today. With a little coxing, she was able to make it back inside to her bed. We are still carrying her around quite a bit too. I will send out another update on Monday(tomorrow is crazy busy for me!). THANK YOU EVERYONE for the help and support. All the kind words and helpful information has been wonderful! please stop by her facebook page as well "Let's have hope for "love!" | Facebook

108_3083.MOV - YouTube

9-9-11, She slowly making progress, eating a little more, drinking a little more on her own and able to now walking outside to go potty. She is in good spirits and I think as comfortable as possible. She gets exhausted easily and naps a lot. Sorry this is short, I have a transport heading out in the morning and new dogs that have come in. I will keep sending updates and can't thank everyone enough for the support for her.

I snapped this picture just a little bit ago. I was too late to catch her at breakfast this morning and she was already back in her kennel taking a nap. She is doing as expected and continues to show signs of improvements. I wanted to thank you again for ALL the love and support for her. Thank you! If you haven't already, please stop by her facebook page as well "Let's have hope for "love!" | Facebook

106_3072.MOV - YouTube Mercy is doing amazingly well this morning. She is holding her own and seems to be in good spirits. She weighed in at 28lbs on Sunday and weighed in at 32lbs yesterday. Her bloodwork showed she was anemic but otherwise was okay. She has a kidney infection and a little bit of an upper respiratory. Prognosis is good for her but it's going to be a long road to full recovery. She is in our county animal control's custody for now and will be held pending finding an owner or responsible party. After her hold time is up and she is medically cleared to be moved, several offers to help with her adoptive placement have been made, although nothing has been decided. *Donations are still being accepted as we don't know for how long she will be hospitilized or any other issues that may arise, however, please keep the calls to the vet office to a min regarding "how's she doing". Our clinic is a small county vet with only 2 office staff and have many other clients to assist. I will keep regular updates coming and PLEASE feel free to contact me on her status. Thank you ALL so very much! Anissa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Carthage, IL: 9-6-11 This girl was found stray along the highway, she can barely stand up and only walk a few steps before having to lie down.

105_0158.MOV - YouTube She is at our vet office now, if anyone can please help towards her care, you can contact them at 217-847-3911 our paypal address is [email protected] Not sure if she will make it, I have NEVER seen a poor soul in this bad of shape!!! It has been a rough last couple of weeks for us here so if you can help, I would be extremely grateful! I will send out an update later today. THANK YOU, Anissa

Anissa Sadeghi

West Hancock Canine Rescue

westhancockcaninerescue.org

West Hancock Canine Rescue Dogs - YouTube

WEST HANCOCK CANINE RESCUE-IL - YouTube


----------



## Kivasmum

aaaaw what a great post 912142 its lovely to know she is on the mend :thumbup: thanks for sharing


----------



## 912142

I've asked the rescue to send me a pic as an attachment because she is losing the gaunt look in her face which is great to see.


----------



## simplysardonic

912142 said:


> Here is what has come back from the rescue - there are updated pics on the email but I can't copy them over.
> 
> Always show content from [email protected]
> Thank you for your email and concern for her!! This is an email posting I sent out on Monday. I am going to send out another one later today. She is still progressing and even weighed in at 35.1lbs on Wed. That is a huge gain, her appetite is good and she is in very good spirits. Again, really appreciate your concern and offer to help. I am going to add you to her posting contact list if that is okay with you. Thank you, Anissa
> 
> From: Anissa Sadeghi [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Monday, September 19, 2011 1:36 PM
> To: Anissa Sadeghi
> Subject: Mon. Update: Carthage, IL: Mercy/Love Emaciated Rot girl..
> 
> 101_3154.MOV - YouTube Sorry it's been a bit between my last update. We have been very busy working on finding out who did this to her. I was with her this morning and she is weak and tired but has bursts of energy-just wears her out quickly. She is eating and drinking on her own still and making progress. She has been in this shape for awhile now and it's going to take awhile to get her back on her feet completely. She is still hospitalized for now, getting the best possible care. She is comfortable and warm with hands on her all day long providing everything she needs. I want to again thank everyone for all the support and concern for this precious pooch!! Know that we are doing all we can to go after the person responsible for this criminal act!! We are still asking for help with her continued care so please consider(if you haven't already making a donation to Mercy's care by calling our vet clinic directly at 217-847-3911 or our PayPal account is our email address [email protected] or our mailing address is WHCR 2040 Keokuk St. Hamilton, IL 62341 THANK YOU! Anissa Sadeghi
> 
> 107_0091.MOV - YouTube 9-13-11 Love'Mercy update: A little tail wag and a couple of barks now she is feeling better!!! She weighed 30.5lbs this morning. Dropped some since the last weigh in but my vet explained it's because she was full of the fluid from the subq I was giving her. She this is a good weight for just being 9 days from when she came in. Her bowel is getting better now and they are going to be switching her from a g.i. sensitive diet to a high calorie puppy food and we are going to add some cooked liver as she is still enemic. They did another cbc/blood panel. She is going to be staying at the vet clinic through the diet change and will revalute on Friday. Please keep the prayers coming and THANK YOU for all the support!!
> 
> 107_0052.MOV - YouTube 9-10-11 She now has an appetite! She can eat about 1/2-3/4 cup at a time. We are giving her a prescription science diet intestinal canned food in several mini meals a day, followed up with 1/2 cup or dry(at night). She is drinking on her own so no more subq fluids and still getting several supplements and an antibiotic. She is weak and gets wore out quickly, after a short walk of about 10-15 steps this morning she just collapsed on the ground. Enjoying a quick rest outside as temps here are very nice today. With a little coxing, she was able to make it back inside to her bed. We are still carrying her around quite a bit too. I will send out another update on Monday(tomorrow is crazy busy for me!). THANK YOU EVERYONE for the help and support. All the kind words and helpful information has been wonderful! please stop by her facebook page as well "Let's have hope for "love!" | Facebook
> 
> 108_3083.MOV - YouTube
> 
> 9-9-11, She slowly making progress, eating a little more, drinking a little more on her own and able to now walking outside to go potty. She is in good spirits and I think as comfortable as possible. She gets exhausted easily and naps a lot. Sorry this is short, I have a transport heading out in the morning and new dogs that have come in. I will keep sending updates and can't thank everyone enough for the support for her.
> 
> I snapped this picture just a little bit ago. I was too late to catch her at breakfast this morning and she was already back in her kennel taking a nap. She is doing as expected and continues to show signs of improvements. I wanted to thank you again for ALL the love and support for her. Thank you! If you haven't already, please stop by her facebook page as well "Let's have hope for "love!" | Facebook
> 
> 106_3072.MOV - YouTube Mercy is doing amazingly well this morning. She is holding her own and seems to be in good spirits. She weighed in at 28lbs on Sunday and weighed in at 32lbs yesterday. Her bloodwork showed she was anemic but otherwise was okay. She has a kidney infection and a little bit of an upper respiratory. Prognosis is good for her but it's going to be a long road to full recovery. She is in our county animal control's custody for now and will be held pending finding an owner or responsible party. After her hold time is up and she is medically cleared to be moved, several offers to help with her adoptive placement have been made, although nothing has been decided. *Donations are still being accepted as we don't know for how long she will be hospitilized or any other issues that may arise, however, please keep the calls to the vet office to a min regarding "how's she doing". Our clinic is a small county vet with only 2 office staff and have many other clients to assist. I will keep regular updates coming and PLEASE feel free to contact me on her status. Thank you ALL so very much! Anissa
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Carthage, IL: 9-6-11 This girl was found stray along the highway, she can barely stand up and only walk a few steps before having to lie down.
> 
> 105_0158.MOV - YouTube She is at our vet office now, if anyone can please help towards her care, you can contact them at 217-847-3911 our paypal address is [email protected] Not sure if she will make it, I have NEVER seen a poor soul in this bad of shape!!! It has been a rough last couple of weeks for us here so if you can help, I would be extremely grateful! I will send out an update later today. THANK YOU, Anissa
> 
> Anissa Sadeghi
> 
> West Hancock Canine Rescue
> 
> westhancockcaninerescue.org
> 
> West Hancock Canine Rescue Dogs - YouTube
> 
> WEST HANCOCK CANINE RESCUE-IL - YouTube


Bless her little heart, what a brave soul she is


----------



## Blondie

How lovely to read!! Thanks for posting about this little sausage :thumbup:


----------



## jill3

poor little soul
I hope she makes a full recovery and will be able to enjoy doing what puppies love doing very soon.
xx


----------



## Lulus mum

I dont know what I found most upsetting-the emaciation or the look of despair on her face-both broke my heart
I love the name she has been given-MERCY-its something she never got from her "owner"
when this scumbag is found he should be starved as Mercy was and then dumped on a highway -even that would be too good for him/her
Thank you for the update on her progress-it was a joy to read how well she is doing and hopefully she is beginning to see that not all human beings are callous and cruel
Please keep us updated
BIG HUGS to Mercy and big thanks to everyone involved in her rescue and her care
Maureen


----------



## 912142

The rescue has sent me a video of Mercy but I don't know how to get it on her but if anyone is interested it is on YouTube and the number of the video is 101_3154.MOV. Or if you wish me to send it to you (there are several) please pm me with your details.

Many thanks.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky

I am always shocked when seeing such pictures and knowing how cruel and heartless some people are. Feeling really sad for the poor girl. Hope she will make it.


----------



## jimboyd

who ever did this to the poor pupp' has no conscience at all, one day he will pay a greater price. 

_____________
steven barbarich
directtohomeappliances.com reviews


----------



## dragon33

the way some pepole are with animalls is a discrace and puts us all to shame


----------



## emmar

i couldnt bare to look at those pics ...just reading ppls posts made me cry 
it breaks my heart ppl can be so cruel ....i wish her all the best for the future and i hope she gets a lovely home soon as she desserves one 

as for the person who did this to her ...i hope you die a painful death , but even that would b to good for you


----------



## Pupcakes

PURE (BLEEPING) EVIL.

Disgusting.


----------



## Malmum

It never surprises me to see what some people can do tbh, they can be so vile  

Sickening when we all know how loyal and loving dogs can be. Poor poor baby I hope she recovers and I hope there is a special place in Heaven for the people looking after her when their time comes - they are already Saints.


----------



## 912142

That is Mercy and she is progressing well in the States - she is the one that I contacted the rescue about - do you remember I posted an update?

She is beginning to put on weight and apparently is a lovely girl.


----------



## FionaS

Oh that is heart breaking.


----------



## RockRomantic

those pictures are truely heartbreaking i pray she pulls through and has a chance of having a happy and loving life. 


I saw another article today about a woman breaking a puppys neck and received a ridiculous sentence, they need to start dealing out harsher sentences


----------



## NickJones

Poor little creature ... don't worry, Rottweiler will be recovered in no time..


----------



## caitmkat

this is so tragic.. rottweilers are thoroughly misunderstood dogs


----------



## kenrichatkins

Should I get her from there? That poor little cutie, I hope she will survive.


----------



## 912142

kenrichatkins said:


> Should I get her from there? That poor little cutie, I hope she will survive.


This story is very old and if you read the posts I contacted them and she was responding to treatment and beginning to put on weight and had been inundated with offers of a home for her.


----------



## Carolie29

There was a little red pitbull in America this year, they called him Patrick as he was found around St.


----------

